

Steve Jobs vowed to 'destroy' Google Android, called it a 'stolen product' - abstractwater
http://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/20/steve_jobs_vowed_to_destroy_google_android_called_it_a_stolen_product.html

======
AlexV
This reminds me of Guy Kawasaki's mission statement from his Apple days:

"In 1983, when I started in the Macintosh Division of Apple Computer, beating
IBM was our reason for existence. We wanted to send IBM back to the typewriter
business holding its Selectric type-writer balls. In 1987, our reason for
existence became beating Windows and Microsoft. We wanted to crush Microsoft
and force Bill Gates to get a job ﬂipping ﬁsh at the Pike Place Market." \--
www.guykawasaki.com/the-art-of-the-start/artprop.pdf

